# Stoney Creek outing Sunday 1/6/02



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi folks.

A bunch of us have been chatting on the campfire this afternoon.
We're gonna be out at Stoney Creek metropark on the middle lake (south of 28 mile rd) at about 8:00 a.m. until whenever.
It'll probably be my first ice trip of the year and I can't wait ! For those of you who have FRS radios, we'll be using Channel 7.
Hope to see ya out there.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I"ll try and be there. Kinda early for me but we'll see LOL. Just don't take my spot!!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I will also try to be there


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I am planning on being there as well. I have a couple rods and a couple tip ups so if anyone wants to try ice fishing and doesn't have the equipment yet, let me know and you could use some of mine. 

John


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

I'd also love to go! I was off these past two weeks, and couldn't ice fish due to no ice.

I visited Stoney, middle lake, last week. I easily put my boot through the ice at the SE shoreline, and there were very large areas of open water, especially in the current area that runs from 28 mile road, down to the large lake. We'll have to see how the conditions are this coming weekend. . . I hate to be a downer though! I walked all around that shoreline, and many areas were little ice, some were quite skimmed over.

That spot is one of my favorite spots, pretty much where I started ice fishing last year. Rick was nice enough to see me on this message forum, and met me out there and showed me the ropes. I've met a few other people out there too!

I look forward to meeting ya'll as well! 

I just bought FRS radios. What "interference eliminator code" do you use, if any?

I also just bought a GPS unit, and marked the entrance I usually use to the lake. I get there from Ridgewood . . .


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Let me retract my ice report, since there are newer ones here!

I found some ice, and quite a bit of open water between Christmas, towards the end of Xmas week. I'm glad to hear it's freezing quite well!

I didn't want to scare anyone off with an older report.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

where is this stoney creek i have to be in detroit this sunday at metro airport and mite as well try some fishing on the trip coming from lasing where do i head to get to the lake thank guys will look forward to meeting you'll


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Well, Stoney Creek Metropark is quite a hike from Metro Airport, but here goes. . .

It's north-eastern Oakland County. Parts of Stoney are actually in Macomb County.

Starting farther out, one way is:

I-75 North to
Rochester Road, turn right (north).
About 7 miles to 
Avon Road (23 mile road), turn right (east).
just past K-Mart/Burger King
About 2 miles, past John R. road, road curves left. Follow curve, stay on the same road (do not turn right onto "Dequindre" !)
Pass both Yates Cider Mill on your right, 23 mile road on your right (stay on the road still). You will have also crossed the Clinton River before Yates Cider Mill.

Up the hill, pass 24 mile road, and the Onyx skating center on your left. 
Continue about 1 mile to 25 mile road, turn right (east). 
About 1 mile, turn left at the next traffic light (I'm having memory lapse, that's Shelby road to the south, but is it still Shelby road at that intersection?). Anyway, there's a Chinese take out on your left corner (Orient Express) in a strip mall, and another strip mall on the far right (south-east corner). 
Pass the party store you've heard people talking about, continue for about a mile or slightly less, up the hill, and curve to the right.
Start following signs to Stoney Creek Metro Park.

Once in the park, the "middle lake" can be accessed in the Ridgewood area - stay right at every chance, which will loop you around. You'll pass the disc golf course, Ridgewood is after that on your right. There are signs clearly showing each park section.
As you are entering Ridgewood, the middle lake is on your far left. Follow track in the snow near the back of the parking lot.

GPS coordinates of the exact spot I usually walk onto the lake at is:

N 42d 44' 19.1"
W 83d 04' 05.4"

Yeah, that doesn't mean much to me either so far! But, if you have a GPS unit and can key that in, should be fun to try and track it.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Thank joe, I will put those coordinate's in my new GPS


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2002)

I'll be there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I am going to try to make it sometime mid-late morning.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2002)

I'll be bringing my shanty, and will have room for someone,,,,

Also, i have a bait shop about 3 miles away, so if anyone needs bait, let me know and I'll pick it up.....


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

Are you guys meeting at a specific site in the park or just on the ice?? I'd love to go on Sunday if the wife is feeling ok, She's due to have our second child in 3 weeks. I'm sure my ice time will probally be limited this year so I need to get out when I can.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2002)

We will be parking in the Ridgewood parking lot, and will be fishing the middle lake, in between 28 mile and the dam......


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

How is the big lake? Anyone know?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Just got back from the big lake. 4" of ice where I fished, just off the fishing pier. Saw two guys out in the middle straight out from the boat launch. Caught a bunch of small perch (4-5"). We can use them for pike bait sunday. Saw alot of them on my camera along with 4 walleyes. What a surprise!!! I love my camera set up.


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

Hey Walleye Mike,

Were you out there in a black shanty?? I drove through there just before noon and saw a shanty by the peir and the 2 guys out in the middle. I thought it was pushing it going out as far as they were with the current that heads towards the dam.

Ridgewood has two parking areas, Is it easier to access the lake from the first parking area or the second??


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Yep that was me!!!


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

Young Steve, the second I guess. I always pull in all the way to the back, left side side. I had a reserved spot back there Hahahaha. Then, as you face the lake, head kinda into the brush to your right, and you'll find a path headed down the hill to the lake. 

There's a fallen tree this year blocking the path, not real big. Or, I found another path more to the right, past a picnic table and BBQ grill I might try, since I'll be dragging my stuff and may not feel like hoisting it over the tree (it's on skis, but is ackward to lift early in the morning) yadada whatever I'm rambling. . . Actually, sometimes I just hop on and ride it down hills


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

Maybe Steve should come up with some Michigan-Sportsman Flags! He could have bike flags (on the long orange stick) so you can stick em' in the snow outside your shanty. And regular ones you can fly from your boat!! That would be one way people could identify and meet other members almost anywhere. Wadda ya think??


----------

